# Range gloat



## Packard

When I lived on Long Island the range was about 30 miles from my house and it took about 1 hour to get there. Basically I only shot on Saturdays or Sundays.

When I moved upstate (only 90 miles upstate) I was 45 miles from the range and it took about 1 hour to get there. Basically I only shot on Saturdays or Sundays.

I just joined a pistol club with 4 ranges. Range #1 is 25 yards only and shooting from the shooting house only (heated, but not air conditioned).

Range #2 allows variable shooting distances out to 100 yards from the shooting house only.

Range #3 is a dynamic range and you can shoot from the shooting house or move outdoors as long as no one is behind you shooting. 

Range #4 is a pellet gun range only.

It is open from 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. but no magnums after 8:00 p.m. No rifles or rifle chambered pistols.

But best of all it is only 3.9 miles from my house. Depending upon traffic 8 to 12 minutes each way. So I can shoot weekends and most week evenings if I choose. I like that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Wow! Lucky guy!

When I lived in Southern California, I was a member of a club that leased range space in a National Forest, from the US Forest Service. It was an improved range, with a 1,050-yard rifle facility with a covered firing point at 600 yards, a covered NRA-style pistol range for 25 and 50 yards, shootable open woodland, and a "freestyle" pistol range with a Cooper Wall, a Jungle Walk, barricades, and well-marked distance lines from seven through 75 yards.
Although it sounds like paradise, it was 60 miles (about an hour and a half) away, so it mostly got used on weekends. But I used it at least once a week, to both learn and maintain my skills. When I was still shooting competitively, and a match was coming up, I was there on both Saturday and Sunday.

That range is the only thing I miss about Southern California.

Of course, nowadays Jean and I shoot on a friend's land, less than 15 minutes away. But it's just woods with a safe backstop, and it's for pistol distances only.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i shoot outside my back door.... my backstop is called "the CASCADES".... no heat in the winter, no a/c in the summer, no fees and no other shooters....


----------



## berettabone

I have ranges within 15 Min., but I would rather shoot outdoors, so I will be joining a gun club, about 35 miles away.......


----------



## scooter

Trap club is about 15 minutes away, rifle/pistol range 3 more miles past that
I spend more time on the clays than either pistol or rifles anymore........


----------



## Panther67

I live 15 minutes away from my range, but I still love to shoot on my friend's land-that is just awesome-


----------



## AirForceShooter

Indoor range is 5 minutes.
Outdoor is less than 30 minutes

AFS


----------



## matt_the_millerman

Indoor range is 5 minutes away. But the more I go the more I want to shoot outdoors. We have an outdoor range that is free and open till dusk everyday, and its has a 100 yd area for rifles as well as 15 yd pistol area. Its about thirty min away but I'll be willing to make the drive more often. Of course I have some friends with land about 45 min away which is the most fun to me, always cool to go with a group. Plus there is always diffrent stuff to shoot, but dont think they go out shooting near as often as I like to shoot. Guess im pretty lucky tho with all these options.


----------



## DJ Niner

Less than 15 minutes to the indoor pistol/rimfire rifle range.

Just under an hour to get to either of two outdoor rifle/pistol ranges. One is an unsupervised public range with target stands at 25, 50, 100, 200, and 300 yards. The other is an unsupervised members-only range with 3 separate bays; 25 & 50 yard pistol/rifle, 100 & 200 yard pistol & rifle, and 300-550 yard rifle (membership is $20 a year).


----------



## Brevard13

I live about 5 mins (really depends on traffic and the red light). It is about 2 to 3 tenths of a mile from my drive way.


----------



## Packard

In New York (our county anyway) you must be at least 500 feet from the nearest residence. So if you have enough land you can shoot on your own property (as long as no one complains about the noise).

So two tenths of a mile would probably be OK (about 1,000 feet) as long as no one complains about the noise.


----------



## Ricky59

I have a gun range in my back yard ..
a dueling tree , and a few metal spinning targets ..
a paper target stand .. earth backstop that I'm still wanting to design a better bullet trap 
made from old railroad ties..
any ideas ????


----------



## Packard

Ricky59 said:


> I have a gun range in my back yard ..
> a dueling tree , and a few metal spinning targets ..
> a paper target stand .. earth backstop that I'm still wanting to design a better bullet trap
> made from old railroad ties..
> any ideas ????


Rent a backhoe and build a berm (a mound of soil) as a trap. It is the best you can get.


----------



## Ricky59

Have that ...
Want to contain ricochets better...


----------



## Packard

At the indoor range we had a sheet of steel angled at about 30 degree angle down. The bullets would riccochet off the plate and be burried in the sand at the foot of the plate. 

I suppose you could do something like that. It would be pretty expensive I would imagine. You would need a pretty big plate and it would be pretty heavy to set up.

Why is it riccochetting? Is there too much lead in the berm? We use a berm at our club (about 75 yards out) and we don't have an issue with it.


----------



## Ricky59

Shooting at paper is no problem..
My concern is from the dueling tree and other metal targets...
Southern minnesota sportsmans club has pie plates with a cover over the top for that reason...
Maybe I'm worried over nothing....


----------



## David_Pavlich

Ricky59 said:


> I have a gun range in my back yard ..
> a dueling tree , and a few metal spinning targets ..
> a paper target stand .. earth backstop that I'm still wanting to design a better bullet trap
> made from old railroad ties..
> any ideas ????


I just joined, so I'm late to the discussion. Have you come up with a solution? Any kind of wood is going to splinter and start to fall apart, even railroad ties. How about tires? Stack them up horizontally then fill them with dirt. It would take some real labor, but would be a great stop and I doubt that there's be any ricochets. Well, maybe a BB gun. 

David


----------



## berettatoter

There is more than one range around me, but the conservation club I belong to is just about 30 minutes away.


----------



## lamrith

<10min for me, best part is that I pass it coming home from work, so it is not out of the way.


----------



## tclance

*When I lived on Long Island the range was about 30 miles from my house and it took about 1 hour to get there. Basically I only shot on Saturdays or Sundays**.
**Was that in Riverhead?*


----------



## genesis

I live in the country. I shoot just about every day. In the winter I shot from my in my living room in to my shooting range. In the summer, I shoot from outside. I recycle all of my lead from my sand trap for casting. That really helps to keep the cost down to around $2 for a box of 38 wadcutters. Between my girlfriend and I, we shoot around 20,000 rounds a year and I recover around 500 pounds of lead a year.

Don <><


----------



## Tnic

You forgot to add Zero minutes to the poll.

I have my own range in the back yard.


----------



## XenaWarriorCat

I live in the county, 50-ft outside the town line; I can shoot in the yard.


----------



## Packard

Tnic said:


> You forgot to add Zero minutes to the poll.
> 
> I have my own range in the back yard.


"Less than 15 minutes" covers that.


----------



## Guilford

I hear ya. I have my own range also. I shoot almost every day. Why do some put a 20cent hole in a paper target when you can put just as nice a hole for 3cents?


----------



## HK Dan

I have 4 ranges within 15 minutes of me.


----------



## niadhf

Packard said:


> When I lived on Long Island the range was about 30 miles from my house and it took about 1 hour to get there. Basically I only shot on Saturdays or Sundays.
> 
> When I moved upstate (only 90 miles upstate) I was 45 miles from the range and it took about 1 hour to get there. Basically I only shot on Saturdays or Sundays.
> 
> I just joined a pistol club with 4 ranges. Range #1 is 25 yards only and shooting from the shooting house only (heated, but not air conditioned).
> 
> Range #2 allows variable shooting distances out to 100 yards from the shooting house only.
> 
> Range #3 is a dynamic range and you can shoot from the shooting house or move outdoors as long as no one is behind you shooting.
> 
> Range #4 is a pellet gun range only.
> 
> It is open from 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. but no magnums after 8:00 p.m. No rifles or rifle chambered pistols.
> 
> But best of all it is only 3.9 miles from my house. Depending upon traffic 8 to 12 minutes each way. So I can shoot weekends and most week evenings if I choose. I like that.


I am further upstate. Belong to 2 Fish & game clubs and one rifle club. So I have 3 ranges, plus my back yard. Time from 0-45. 
I am another hour and 45 or so minutes upstate from Long Island.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

Legally I can shoot in my backyard. I choose not to annoy other people and instead drive to an unsupervised, state run outdoor range at a WMA (Wildlife Management Area). It's 40 miles away, all 65mph highway except for one 3 stoplight town.
Around here the odd gunshot means someone's defending his livestock against predators or just got a deer.


----------



## momtotwo

My range is in my front yard. I can see my house, my kids play area, my firepit, my shop, and the mailbox.

We have 100 yards available with a berm at 50 yards and also at 25 yards.


----------



## momtotwo

I will add that I hope to annoy my neighbors and I shoot as often as I can afford to in hopes of making them miserable. I hate them and even though I can't see their house, I hope they move. My Dad who lives next door also has 100 yards at his house and he shares in my hate for them and joins me. We often pair fire so that it disturbs the peace that much more. 

He will text me sometimes and we will plan our attack. LOL

Want to buy a house in my neighborhood?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

momtotwo said:


> ...Want to buy a house in my neighborhood?


Naaah... The good ones have all sunken into the ground. :anim_lol:

But seriously... What's wrong with your neighbors?
Are they from California? New York? New (Gasp!) Jersey?
Do they keep dogs which want to eat your sheep? Children? Line laundry?
C'mon, now-'fess up.


----------



## momtotwo

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Naaah... The good ones have all sunken into the ground. :anim_lol:
> 
> But seriously... What's wrong with your neighbors?
> Are they from California? New York? New (Gasp!) Jersey?
> Do they keep dogs which want to eat your sheep? Children? Line laundry?
> C'mon, now-'fess up.


He is a communist....no really, he is my uncle. Its a long story...family stuff. The short of it is that he wasn't happy with how my grandma did her will because he didn't get as much as he thought he should so he drug out the whole thing for 2 years and drug it through court and ended up costing the estate thousands of dollars and all of it was just to try to hurt me because he doesn't like me and didn't like the fact that I was BUYING her house. He wanted me to pay $300,000 for it. She put it was to be sold for $75,000. It appraised at $80,000. I don't think I got that great of a deal and I don't think it was worth all the crap.

She GAVE him half of her stuff, her car, her lawn mower, her tread mill, her sewing machine and all kinds of other stuff...they got pissed with I told them they couldn't take the china without talking to my dad, who was the one in charge of the estate. They would come over when I wasn't there and take stuff. I lived with her and cared with her before she died. She wanted me to move and get rid of my stuff and 'get settled into my new house' so she didn't have to worry.

He is generally a lowlife. This is just the main reason I don't like him. The bad part is, he has a son is is just turned 18, I don't think he has done him any favors by teaching him to be greedy and lie for what you want in life.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I offer you my condolences:
It's always the worst when a close relative makes himself an enemy, rather than behaving like a friend.


----------



## momtotwo

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I offer you my condolences:
> It's always the worst when a close relative makes himself an enemy, rather than behaving like a friend.


Thanks, the worst part is, his son is my only cousin and we have not had a relationship for 4 years now. I used to take care of him when he was little. He used to be a good kid. Now he is doing drugs and drinking and getting in trouble with the law. (I know this because I know some of his friends and I know the local deputy who patrols this area.)

My grandmother would be ashamed to know how all of it went but I can hold my head high knowing that I kept my nose clean and did what was right and what she would have wanted. I kept her in mind all along no matter my personal feelings. It was always her wishes that mattered.


----------



## WilliamDahl

I have various choices, some more expensive than others and some that stay open longer. I can shoot for free in an old sand pit that is nearby located adjacent to a river or go to indoor ranges that are across town. In Houston, we figure that everything is 30-45 minutes away from where you are currently located, so even an hour commute across town is not really considered all that far away.

For just testing loads to see if they will cycle the action on a semi-auto, I can do that in my garage. My neighbors don't seem to notice. If my neighbor starts up his Harley, they definitely won't notice my shooting.


----------



## AdamSmith

I do not get why this old thread was resurrected one year later ... ???


----------



## WilliamDahl

AdamSmith said:


> I do not get why this old thread was resurrected one year later ... ???


Good question... I think I saw it on the new posts tab and replied. Not that I think that there is anything wrong with continuing a thread after it has been idle for quite awhile if the issues are still valid, but that was not my intention.


----------



## budrock56

I can get there in about 8 minutes.


----------



## InspectorMark

I live about 7 miles from the private gun club that i belong to. We have indoor and outdoor ranges. I can access the indoor range 24/7/365. Most times i go there I am the only one there.


----------



## DJ Niner

InspectorMark said:


> I live about 7 miles from the private gun club that i belong to. We have indoor and outdoor ranges. I can access the indoor range 24/7/365. Most times i go there I am the only one there.


A nice arrangement, but it sounds expensive. If it was offered in my area, and I could afford to do it, I would.


----------



## AdamSmith

Everybody usually joins something. A gun club is no worse than the other choices, if you like to shoot a lot.

There is a fairly posh gun club south of our cityscape, with the county public gun ranges (several) not far from there.

So everybody gets a chance to go and shoot, whether they fancy public or private.

I don't shoot that much -- 4 classes a year to refresh my skills -- and occasionally otherwise. So it is definitely not worth joining a private gun club for me.

I do belong to a well known fraternity, but it has nothing to do with shooting. We are more into eating, and drinking, and going to sporting events like NFL and MLB games, with Superbowl parties, and so forth. Whence came you? From a hall of the Holy Saints John at Jerusalem.

There are lots of clubs to join, of many different types. So whatever floats your boat should work for you.


----------



## WilliamDahl

AdamSmith said:


> There are lots of clubs to join, of many different types. So whatever floats your boat should work for you.


I've been meaning to join the Procrastinators Club, but for some reason, I just never can get around to it.


----------



## Scorpion8

I live less than 15 minutes from the range(s) and the outdoor range is a city-owned unsupervised range. Can get a bit hectic, but if you go while most folks are at work it's generally mostly empty.


----------



## EvilTwin

My range is 20 minutes away, we have 5000 members, 3000 active and 2000 social ( no range privileges ). All of our rifle and pistol ranges are shot from an enclosed shooting range house, to an outdoor target area, most are 50 to 100 yards. Some have heat and others have an air condition range office. WE have big bore, Black powder, small bore rifle, we have pistol, and air gun range, an outdoor air gun field course, 5 trap ranges, two skeet ranges, a five stand shot gun range, a shot gun pattern range, a 15 station table trap range, an archery range, and an archery field course. we have a tent camping area, and a covered picnic pavilion with barbeques, an air conditioned club house with big screen TV and a full staffed kitchen with a breakfast and lunch menu. its been there for 70 years, I've been a member for 35 years. we have 200 women shooters, and 1000 active senior shooters, we have NRA certified shooters a sophisticated safety program, we offer hunter safety courses and certifications, we sponsor regional NRA matches. WE have many family membership where the whole family gets involved in the program. WE teach boy scouts and girl scouts safety and shooting techniques to gain a merit badge. Scouts use the camping area frequently over the summer for week end adventures.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Jean and I now live in Paradise. Truly.
But since it's Paradise, of course there isn't a decent shooting range anywhere near us. One doesn't shoot, in Paradise.

For a few years, we did have friends who let us shoot on their land (which was much larger than ours), but encroaching civilization (a B&B run by other friends) ended that decisively.
Now we have to go all the way to a National Forest on the mainland to practice, which is an all-day trip. We are going to have to stay overnight.

It galls me to think of the wonderful shooting facility we left behind, back in Southern California.
There were no amenities to speak of...not even any water. But there still is a rifle range out to 1,050 yards (with pits and rising target frames), two practical-shooting pistol areas, a NRA-style pistol range with turning target stands at 25 and 50 yards, and several different "jungle" and gully walks.

Wanna see it? Go to Google Maps, and ask for the _Desert Marksmen Range, near Palmdale, CA_. Then zoom-in for a closeup.


----------



## TAPnRACK

I have 3 indoor ranges within 10-20 min and a huge indoor/outdoor club only 4 miles away with outdoor pistol range (25 lane) out to 50 yards and a rifle range out to 200 yards. Skeet, trap and an impressive western town (for cowboy shooting comps). 

If I feel like doing some long range rifle... a 3 hour drive will get me to a 1,000+ range loaded with steel plates after 300 yards. They change the distance/location of plates every month... which force you to mil your targets for range estimation. Only 2 ranges like this in MI and the other one is on a military base (not open to public). It's a long range shooters dream.


----------



## SailDesign

TAPnRACK said:


> I have 3 indoor ranges within 10-20 min and a huge indoor/outdoor club only 4 miles away with outdoor pistol range (25 lane) out to 50 yards and a rifle range out to 200 yards. Skeet, trap and an impressive western town (for cowboy shooting comps).
> 
> If I feel like doing some long range rifle... a 3 hour drive will get me to a 1,000+ range loaded with steel plates after 300 yards. They change the distance/location of plates every month... which force you to mil your targets for range estimation. Only 2 ranges like this in MI and the other one is on a military base (not open to public). It's a long range shooters dream.


Oh, be quiet.... 

We have a DEM range about 30 minutes away, pistols and rimfire rifles, 50 yards max. An indoors gun-store range about the same distance in the other direction, 25yds, anything goes except shot.
There are also a couple of private clubs, NRA membership required along with "this is going to be your Life, so we need to see you here every weekend working..." I don't begrudge the working, or the membership thing, but I DO have other things to do.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Lol, I know... i'm spoiled, right?.

I didn't even mention the 600 yard rifle range that's 50 min away... of course it has several 25/50/75 yard pistol/carbine bays w/barricades and is open 7 days a week from 9am to dusk. Only $100 a year too! No joke... that's it, no daily range fees above the membership.


----------



## SailDesign

TAPnRACK said:


> Lol, I know... i'm spoiled, right?.
> 
> I didn't even mention the 600 yard rifle range that's 50 min away... of course it has several 25/50/75 yard pistol/carbine bays w/barricades and is open 7 days a week from 9am to dusk. Only $100 a year too! No joke... that's it, no daily range fees above the membership.


You're.... Deth-picable! </Daffy Duck>


----------



## TAPnRACK

Hey, this IS the Range Gloat thread...lol.

Michigan is a very gun friendly state full of hunting and sport shooters.


----------



## Goldwing

Just today joined a local sportsmans club. It is 22 miles from my front door. The annual membership is a whoppjng $20 American. With the membership card comes the lock combination for the gate and the hours that you may use the facilities. The shooting range goes out to 400 yards with backstop/berms at 100 yard intervals. There is a pistol range off to one side with back stops and boards for hanging targets. On the other end of the compound is a trap range. Today I let myself in and had it all to myself for two hours. If the thread is range gloat, here's my gloat.:smt023I
Goldwing


----------



## SailDesign

goldwing said:


> Just today joined a local sportsmans club. It is 22 miles from my front door. The annual membership is a whoppjng $20 American. With the membership card comes the lock combination for the gate and the hours that you may use the facilities. The shooting range goes out to 400 yards with backstop/berms at 100 yard intervals. There is a pistol range off to one side with back stops and boards for hanging targets. On the other end of the compound is a trap range. Today I let myself in and had it all to myself for two hours. If the thread is range gloat, here's my gloat.:smt023I
> Goldwing


Yeah - that was a gloat. Deservedly.


----------



## DirtyDog

Our local range is 10 minutes from my home. Annual membership is $80. It's an indoor 50' handgun range, heated, air conditioned with keypad access 24/7. Well, except for a couple hours once a month when they sign up and orient new members.


----------



## Goldwing

DirtyDog said:


> Our local range is 10 minutes from my home. Annual membership is $80. It's an indoor 50' handgun range, heated, air conditioned with keypad access 24/7. Well, except for a couple hours once a month when they sign up and orient new members.


The indoor heated part and the keypad access are great, but at under $7.00 a month, there must be a line of customers in the parking lot.
Goldwing


----------



## DirtyDog

goldwing said:


> The indoor heated part and the keypad access are great, but at under $7.00 a month, there must be a line of customers in the parking lot.
> Goldwing


I forgot to mention there is a $2 range fee each time you go down. Hardly a deal breaker, especially since the $80/year is a family membership. 
And you can bring a guest for a $10 range fee.
It's pretty busy in the evenings, but we work nights, so it's pretty empty when we go.

You do have to clean up after yourself though. But they provide brooms, scooops and brass buckets.


----------



## 2a

Not only less than 15 from a range... Less than 15 from two different ranges! Very, very happy... Can shoot outdoor, indoor, pistol or rifle at each! Weather never stops me! 

Each have reasonable annual membership- so no per hour charges.


----------



## Stengun

Howdy,

I live in rural Arkansas and have 6.78 acres around my home so I can shoot there but I use a private range that is about 10 miles from my home. Here's a pic:










The best part about the range is the fact that I drive past it everyday while driving back and forth to work so it's really easy to swing by after work and "pop a cap" or two.

It has pistol pits, a 300 yard rifle range and a shotgun station.

I also own a pieces of land with a small range and next to it is a clearcut where I can shoot out to about 1,500 yards.

Paul


----------



## boatdoc173

years ago when I was a newbie, I could only shoot on ranges that allowed nra safety course certificate holders to shoot. One was in a ghetto but only 15 minutes from my house--range was horrible no heat no ac bad filters but the manager wa s great. Another was 30 minutes from home but they did not care about you as a customer. Then I wa s given the real deal permit--went to a veteran run range 30 miles from home and joined that range.

Last year my friends lgs opened a brand new state of the art range(all ranges near me are indoor). I am 10 minutes fro the most fun I can have legally!!!

now I can shoot 4 days a week and I can get reservations for a lane any time. I still go up to the last range just to be sure we are active members(they are my gunsmith too)(my membership is the best one they have-I pay NOTHING for 2 hour range time slots and can shoot as often as I want--some folks think I actually live there--ha ha ha

I feel like a king!!!


----------



## Wyoming_1977

I really like my local range. It's just outside of town and my town is something like 4000 people, but the range is the most state-of-the-art around these parts. They've got a retail section up front along with a case of rental guns. A huge selection of targets you can buy (cheap) or bring your own. They've got coffee machines, snack machines, tables and chairs for resting, a classroom. The range itself is 25 yards for 10 lanes, and the targets are powered. Nice thing too they have a lane that is wheelchair accessible which is nice for my Dad. The range is planning on adding 2 or 3 lanes of rifle fire out to 50 yards I think. For me, it's $15 for the year to be a member, plus $25 an hour to occupy a lane. I don't have to police my brass either...they got a kid doing that. The only big restriction the range has is no aluminum or steel cased ammo - I guess the range wants brass only so they can recycle it. Oh, and I use them as my FFL too since their transfer fee is cheaper than anyplace else around.


----------



## Indigowolf

Range is about 20 minutes from my place and is actually 5 minutes from work just out of the way between the two. It has 25, 50, and 100, yard berms. It is a small club but the range is hardly ever crowded. The range is dug down into the ground (pit style) below grade for safety which aids in wind control to a point. I enjoy this range year around and have even been there in January when it was 9 degrees out.
I grew up in Michigan where near every county had one or more "public" outdoor ranges. Then moved to Indiana where they were spread out much further. New Hampshire has no public ranges but will allow shooting at some of the gravel pits. 
When I lived in the NW Indiana area I'd stop at a LGS frequently that had a range indoors. I ended up shooting there on a regular basis usually once a month year around. The nearest outdoor public range there was about an hour and a quarter out and I would usually try to be there as early after daybreak as I could to beat the crowds and the heat in the summer, until the DNR started restricting the shooting time to start at 11:00. The nearest homes were a good half mile from the range. At that point it just wasn't worth the trip, it just became to busy unless you could go during the week. I didn't like driving an hour plus then possibly having to wait another hour or two to get a slot on one of three ranges that you could only shoot at the berm distance of 25,75, or 100, yards. Once you had a slot there was no time limit as to how long one could stay. Some would make a day of it setting up tailgate parties and take turns shooting in two or three lanes. ... Glad I don't have to deal with that anymore. Rant off..... Now blessed living in the "Live Free or Die" state.


----------



## Blackhawkman

I CAN shoot out my back door IF/when the neighbor isn't home. I test my loads on an old tree trunk.


----------



## MoMan

I used to live 5 minutes from my club when I lived in Western NY. Now I'm about 20 minutes or so from my new club down here. I'm retired and go during the week, so it's all good!:mrgreen:


----------



## Cannon

The indoor range is less than 5 mi. away, the place I shoot outdoors is 15 miles away. Needles to say the indoor range gets most of my attention.


----------



## Kennydale

My favorite is the American Shooting Center About 25 minutes (18 Miles)

Indoor is G2G FamilyShooting & ArcheryThey are about 5 Minutes (2 Miles)


----------

